# Bikepark für Hardtail und Fully



## Chriz1986ffm (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

Ich besitze ein Cooperhead 3 und mein Mitbewohner kauft sich demnächst ein Fully.
Ich wollte schon immer mal in einen Bikepark, und it ihm habe ich dann endlich die Möglichkeit
mal in einen zu fahren, ohne dabei alleine zu sein 

Welchen Bikepark sollten wir besuchen? Es ist quasi unser erstes mal..

Danke und Gruß
Chris


----------



## Nukem49 (3. Februar 2015)

In Winterberg hast du für jedes Rad fahrbare Strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uncle_ffm (3. Februar 2015)

Stromberg wäre vielleicht noch was für euch. Auch Beerfelden im Odenwald müsste gehn.

Cheers


----------



## Hopi (5. Februar 2015)

Also in Winterberg kann man zwar auch mit deinem Rad fahren, ist aber ungefähr so Sinnvoll wie im Schlauchboot nach Amerika zu rundern (geht bestimmt) macht aber keinen Spaß. Beerfelden ist da schon eher was für euch, ist auch nicht ganz so weit weg wie Winterberg. Ich  würde aber auch erst mal Stromberg http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de und Miltenberg http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/rundstrecke-mil/bautagebuch/ nehmen, sind legale und ausgeschilderte Strecken. Ich würde aber erst Stromberg und dann Miltenberg empfehlen, da Miltenberg teilweise schon anspruchsvoller ist. 
Ach ja und im Frühjahr wird ja auch bestimmt der erste Abschnitt am Feldberg freigegeben, da kann am auch üben. 

Was solltet ihr noch wissen, Schutzausrüstung wird im Park verlangt, in Stromberg und co. empfohlen. Also ein Helm  und am besten ein paar Knie und Ellenbogenschoner sollte man schon haben. In Parks wie Beerfelden und Winterberg kann man so etwas leihen, aber mal ganz ehrlich in den Schweiß von X Leute zu steigen finde ich nicht so toll, also am besten ihr kauft euch welche.


----------

